
Hackathons and Why You Should Attend Them - samayshamdasani
https://shamdasani.org/index.html#little-on-hackathons
======
6CB00148120
I've never been to a hack-a-thon because I figured they were for high level
programmers. I might try one now. Hopefully it's as fun as the article made it
out to be.

